# Contemplating the Propel Advanced SL 0 but I have Garmin Vector pedals question...



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

So I really want this bike but I need to know if anyone out there has the Di2 set-up w/ the Garmin Vector. I want to know if there will be pedal pod chain-line issues? That Dura-Ace carbon crank seems a little thick too. Any insight would be much appreciated.
Thaks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

A little confused.

Vector pods go on the outside of the crank. I'm sure it will be fine.

Carbon Dura-Ace crank? Doesn't it come with a normal 9000 crank?
Those are duralumin, not carbon. So alloy would be the general term.

You'll be fine with Vector pedals if that's really the power meter you want. I'd personally suggest looking into anything but Vector for power.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I ride a propel advanced sl0 with a sl1 frame. I use a powertap and a stages meter.

Dura ace cranks have never been carbon. Vector should work just fine, but I've seen to many up for sale in the used market.


----------

